# Personality Type? (possibly INTJ or ISTP)



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys. Recently, I've been attempting to discover my personality and have had a difficult time doing so. My entire life I've been told I "over-think" issues which, to a degree causes me to speculate I might be an INTJ. I've always been dubbed a "thinker." I have no difficulty understanding abstract concepts, nor have I had much difficulty formulating them. On the same token, I'm also very concrete. It's almost as if I understand and think on both equally.

One thing that stood out to me about INTJ's, "It is not easy for the INTJ to express their internal images, insights, and abstractions. The internal form of the INTJ's thoughts and concepts is highly individualized, and is not readily translatable into a form that others will understand." Which sounds exactly like me, but so does the portion of an INFJ which states, "INFJs have uncanny insight into people and situations. They get "feelings" about things and intuitively understand them...They are deep, complex individuals, who are quite private and typically difficult to understand...They know things intuitively, without being able to pinpoint why, and without detailed knowledge of the subject at hand. They are usually right, and they usually know it."

Aside from that, ISTP also sounds a lot like me, being natural at sports and good at thinking, "on the fly." Yet, I'm not too interested in mechanics as they are said to be(depending on the apparatus). I am however, definitely a hands-on learner. I'm a thrill-seeker as well, but I'm smart about it(I won't drive down a public road at night, going 100 mph. given a car could pull out or a raccoon might wander into the road etc.). I'm not sure what I'd be.

And the random intuitive quality from the INFJ is interesting. I have the spontaneity, athleticism, concrete, thrill-seeking, lawlessness, quick-thinking, cool-head of the ISTP, yet I have the wisdom, abstract, strategic, leadership, individualism, ambition and intellect of the INTJ. I'm also very reserved and do most of my thinking alone. It just seems like the ISTP is more simple-minded based on their description. Edit:Just to add, I'm also VERY logical, but I seem to have a slight balance of intuition. I'm fairly good at determining people's emotional state, but I'm not so good with sarcasm(some people just seem serious and I can tell it doesn't seem right, yet I wonder at times.). I typically don't have a lot to say and do more listening than talking. People seem to trust me a lot and often entrust me with personal information, even if they hadn't known me for awhile. I'm more prone to show anger, than any other emotion. For any other information feel free to ask.

Please help, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking at function theory, ISTPs use Ti Se Ni Fe.
Introverted thinking, Ti, is our primary way of processing info - judging things according to our internal logic. When you combine that with our tertiary function Ni, introverted intuition, you get us thinking about things deeply from many different aspects.

INTJs and INFJs both have dominant Ni which is probably why they share some of our characteristics. INFJs with their function order being Ni Fe Ti Se also have the Ni-Ti thing going on when they are being introverted except when extraverting they prefer Fe over Ti and also they are more intuitive than us.

Our extraverted feeling function Fe is our weakest point so unless we really practise it we aren't that great at playing nice.

Of course you may not be an ISTP but I see no reason why you aren't one and if you look into functions and stuff it might help sway your decision one way or another.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you think about learning information that isn't really useful? 
Do you feel a need to be the best? 
Are you better at originating and connecting "strands of thought" or theories? Or are you more suited to pointing out holes in thinking and refining strands of thought? Or perhaps are you just good at absorbing already existing information and "getting shit done".
I've found an interesting way to utilize cognitive styles to explain the use of functions.. maybe it'll help you with MBTI.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

Would you describe yourself as more : practical (ISTP) / logical (INTJ) person?

Attitude towards new experiences/ideas etc. - do you : try to "catch" useful information from it (ISTP) / analyze it into pieces (INTJ)?

When somebody has a problem you more likely would : give useful, ready advices (ISTP) / explain and analyze this problem to this person to help him or her to understand it and then overcome (INTJ)?

You are trying to influence people by acts (ISTP) / words (INTJ)?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

@_MrSmashem_ you can take a closer look at these type's cognitive functions as well as their inferior function
INTJ and ISTP differ in logical and feeling functions. INTJ uses Te/Fi while ISTP uses Fe/Ti.
ISTP is also different from INxJs in inferior function. ISTP is Fe inferior and INxJs are Se inferior.
MBTI: Descriptions of cognitive functions from various sources
Lenore Thomson's MBTI Wiki Explanation of Functions
MBTI: Form of the Inferior Function


----------

